# Check Engine Light - P0597



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks like you have trouble with you heater thermostat heater control: P0597 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit Open DTC If still under warranty take back to dealer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I can tell, it's a open in the heater circuit. The code may not set unless the ECM wants to use it.

The book suggests that the code can be set by low coolant. I'm guessing that low coolant would allow the heater to burn out and open up. If that's the case, it's going to take more than just topping off the coolant to fix it.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So i checked the fluid levels in the car. It does not look to be losing any fluid and the fluid level is not low. Looks like the thermostat is shot, has anyone changed the thermostat in their Cruze?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> So i checked the fluid levels in the car. It does not look to be losing any fluid and the fluid level is not low. Looks like the thermostat is shot, has anyone changed the thermostat in their Cruze?


Check out the how to section http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...place-thermostat-housing-thermostat-1-8l.html. This is for the 1.8 but it may be able to give some assistance as to what needs to be done. Course you never mentioned which engine you had so..... Check it out.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> Check out the how to section http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...place-thermostat-housing-thermostat-1-8l.html. This is for the 1.8 but it may be able to give some assistance as to what needs to be done. Course you never mentioned which engine you had so..... Check it out.


Thanks, I'll check it out. Sorry for the lack of info.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. Sorry for the lack of info.


No problem, just glad we had someone do it already(and very well document the process) and hopefully it can help.


----------

